

Why Nokia won't shift to Android? - tiagok

From the very beginning I always liked the Nokia phones. The had/have a careful approach with the software and hardware. Take the almost new Nokia N8; with Android it would IMHO be the most beautiful Android phone. But... for some reason I can't figure out, they insist on burying the company with Symbian.
======
mindblink
From my impression of this article, detailing a former executive's
proscription to saving Nokia, Nokia has very bureaucratic and change-adverse
middle management layer.
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/22/nokia_manifesto_risk...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/22/nokia_manifesto_risku)

